# Wii #0364 - Super Mario Galaxy (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Nov 14, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0426^^


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 14, 2007)

Good good, I'll be buying it on Friday hopefully!


----------



## xboxinoz (Nov 14, 2007)

Woohoo!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There goes all my other weekend plans out the window!


----------



## BuDaH (Nov 14, 2007)

gr8 release but this one is already bought!


----------



## Kenshin2k (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah multi 5.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am downloading it at the moment..cant wait to play it


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

Is this confirmed as a proper PAL release and not a patched USA release? I think it was Wiizard that did a few patched NTSC>PAL patch releases


----------



## noONE (Nov 14, 2007)

\o/ Great!


----------



## mrwienerdog (Nov 14, 2007)

So.........  Will this fucker work on NTSC?  Been waiting.........

Wiener


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 14, 2007)

What about the protection?


----------



## moochme (Nov 14, 2007)

Does this work on a JPN wii? Seeing that the NTSC-U version doesn't...


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 14, 2007)

Hopefully this won't make GBATemp slow down too much...


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Hopefully this won't make GBATemp slow down too much...



ha wishful thinking watch it grind to a halt


----------



## monnick (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeeeey, finally they released it!!! Good work Wiizard!

I'll need 1.9g for this one I guess?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(monnick @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Yeeeey, finally they released it!!! Good work Wiizard!
> 
> I'll need 1.9g for this one I guess?



well you could try it without the 1.9g update and see if it has the same protection, I expect it won't work without the wiikey update, but just for the sake of curiosity


----------



## monnick (Nov 14, 2007)

Well since the Wiikey team still hasn't released a non-beta version of 1.9g i'm not very keen on upgrading my Wiikey. I don't  thrust Beta's, especially on my Wii. 
But I guess I have to if i want to play SMG.


----------



## Vermilion (Nov 14, 2007)

Disponible demain en france, chez les bons revendeurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow in good french retailers


----------



## laurenz (Nov 14, 2007)

I wonder of the USA save works with the PAL game.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this won't make GBATemp slow down too much...
> ...



too late, the pages are taking an age to load, as for this game, if there is anymore good games that come out i'm gonna get banned from black cats if this continues


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 14, 2007)

the URL in the NFO links to a description of WWE vs Smackdown game :-/


----------



## Radjesh (Nov 14, 2007)

WOeeeeeeeeeeehoeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope its work on my wiikey wii


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Radjesh @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> WOeeeeeeeeeeehoeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not without update 1.9g


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 14, 2007)

ive got it in 15 minutes , omfg


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

Now I just need a chip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh*


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> ive got it in 15 minutes , omfg



Can anyone confirm that has the game that it is MULTI5, NFO states Eng only. I'm hoping this isn't a patched NTSC game but a real PAL release


----------



## Monkey01 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(monnick @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Well since the Wiikey team still hasn't released a non-beta version of 1.9g i'm not very keen on upgrading my Wiikey. I don'tÂ thrust Beta's, especially on my Wii.
> But I guess I have to if i want to play SMG.


Not much to worry about, it doesn't change the wii's firmware, just the wiikey's. So if it goes wrong it'll only brick your wiikey, and if that happens you can use the recovery disc... So I don't think there's much risk to it...


----------



## fear (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ive got it in 15 minutes , omfg
> ...


Why do you keep asking the same question?


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 14, 2007)

It wants to do a update, was there an update on the ntsc version?

i get "initiating wii system update" and then "IMPORTANT: ...."

Do i dare to click OK ?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(fear @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...



Yes NTSC had an update on the disc, I suspect if this is a PAL proper release it will also have a 3.1 update for PAL users for those that don't have wireless access (like myself). IF you're playing the game of the same region as that of your Wii then it's safe to update.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 14, 2007)

I got a bit scared when it wanted to update, although its PAL and I've got 3.1E. So...

Here's what I did:

1. Downloaded 1.9g from wiikey.cn and burned on Verbatim DVD-R @ 4x

2. Updated the firmware on my wiikey to 1.9g

3. Started Super Mario Galaxy, accepted the update.

4. The game works perfect without bricking the wii or whatsoever.


----------



## wolf69 (Nov 14, 2007)

and what's your firmware number now?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I got a bit scared when it wanted to update, although its PAL and I've got 3.1E. So...
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> ...



Well from your experience it sounds like it's the real deal PAL version, if the update made no difference or didn't add any duplicate channels. If I were in your shoes I would have waited for someone else to do it, but hey you did it and that helps a lot of users. Cheers


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 14, 2007)

NP m8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I need to go to sleep cuz ive got some tests tomorrow and on friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So my Mario experience will begin during the weekend.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 14, 2007)

Does this have the SMG protection? Does it run on NTSC?


----------



## ph33rX (Nov 14, 2007)

You do relise SMG protection stands for Super Mario Galaxy protection.. ofcourse it has it..

And the NTSC version was released weeks ago.. why don't you get that one?


----------



## taramas (Nov 14, 2007)

i wonder why the wiikey gets updated only with a disc but cyclowiz needs an on/off adapter to do the same job..seems that cyclowiz users got the ntsc version a few days earlier but only a few had a switch..in the other hand every wiikey owner now plays mario galaxy


----------



## mrwienerdog (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Does this have the SMG protection? Does it run on NTSC?


Methinks he was being sarcastic..............


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

this and contra is tottally screwing up the board


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Nov 14, 2007)

Have someone tested the US savefile on the european version? Would like to know if it works..


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 14, 2007)

Does not work with Japanese Wii's, gives a black screen after you've run the update.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(GeRmAnSnAkE @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Have someone tested the US savefile on the european version? Would like to know if it works..



Nope, its doesnt work


----------



## robi (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ph33rX @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> You do relise SMG protection stands for Super Mario Galaxy protection.. ofcourse it has it..
> 
> And the NTSC version was released weeks ago.. why don't you get that one?




=== Joke ===>

O
/|\


----------



## laurenz (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GeRmAnSnAkE @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Have someone tested the US savefile on the european version? Would like to know if it works..
> ...


For real? I was going to buy this game, but I already got a lot of stars on the NTSC version. I don't feel like doing most stars all over again, just to 'own' the legit game. I guess I wait 2 years, before I buy it now.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 15, 2007)

I already received my preorder yesterday. I'm not allowed to play it though


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 15, 2007)

Can someone confirm that this does indeed include the protection found in the NTSC versions?


----------



## Nipi (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it safe to try the game on a Cyclowiz patched Wii?


----------



## Lloyd14 (Nov 15, 2007)

Will this work, because the NTSC had that problem with the security.


----------



## monnick (Nov 15, 2007)

I just download this game, and I installed 1.9g on my Wiikey.
The ISO was all fine, no probs with downloaden. Now I patched the ISO with Brickblocker en burned the game. It didnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this because of Brickblocker?

_PS. I download the PAL release (of course) and I have a PAL Wii, so unfortunately Brickblocker was useless in this case...._

*EDIT:* Ow, and I can't burn it again without the Brickblocker patch since I patched the ISO and I haven't got a backup.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I need another 3 hours to wait for downloading again....


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(monnick @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I just download this game, and I installed 1.9g on my Wiikey.
> The ISO was all fine, no probs with downloaden. Now I patched the ISO with Brickblocker en burned the game. It didnt work
> 
> 
> ...



You need to let the update run, which is why the brickblocked copy isn't working.  SMG PAL on a PAL unit doesn't require brickblocking.


----------



## Nipi (Nov 15, 2007)

I was searching the internet for some more information about Super Mario Galaxy PAL ISO on a Cyclowiz modded PAL Wii. 
It seems that you have to update the firmware anyway. On the forum of Team Cyclops I readed that you can use your GameCube controller also as a reset button, during the update proces. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Nipi @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I was searching the internet for some more information about Super Mario Galaxy PAL ISO on a Cyclowiz modded PAL Wii.
> It seems that you have to update the firmware anyway. On the forum of Team Cyclops I readed that you can use your GameCube controller also as a reset button, during the update proces. Can someone confirm this?


Give it a try, it won't attempt to update unless the switch is working and you can press the reset/gamecube button anyway.


----------



## mhbx (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(monnick @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I just download this game, and I installed 1.9g on my Wiikey.
> The ISO was all fine, no probs with downloaden. Now I patched the ISO with Brickblocker en burned the game. It didnt work
> 
> 
> ...














 u made my day


----------



## ChoroQ (Nov 15, 2007)

PAL Wii 2.2E 1,9g wiikey

Game require to update. Updated ( now 3.0E ) and SMG works like a charm!


----------



## jozzz (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mhbx @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(monnick @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just download this game, and I installed 1.9g on my Wiikey.
> ...



You made mine too. im 99.8% .... Im like a child waiting for his brand new toy. Oh 100% got to Go !


----------



## mrlucky1 (Nov 15, 2007)

DuoWii..................

Does anybody know if SMG will play on a Wii with the DuoWii chip. It play everything else fantastically but I fear SMG may not work because of the added protection.....

Please help confirm

Here's hoping


----------



## Cyan (Nov 15, 2007)

I think you will have to test it.

The DuoWii official website doesn't say if the chip is upgradable or not.
So just wish their original code include a stealth for backup media. 
Something which disable the detection of DVD booktype like DVD-R, or DVD-RW.

If it doesn't, I think you can't upgrade your chip firmware


----------



## mrlucky1 (Nov 15, 2007)

DuoWii

Thanks for that. I realise the chip is not upgradable but apparently it a very popular chip because of it's price (sub£15) so I'm just hoping somebody finds out soon. If I test it myself with it being a pal game on a pal wii it shouldn't brick my wii (3.1e) even if it doesn't work, should it......?

Cheers


----------



## F-Ray (Nov 15, 2007)

Wohoo!
This fixed my semi-bricked Wii. It got semi-bricked when I updated the Wii with the NTSC SMG update.


----------



## ddrrmm (Nov 15, 2007)

^same =]


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 15, 2007)

i just recived a email from GWD (game world direct) a UK modding website saying this....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> IMPORTANT WII UPDATE FOR ALL CUSTOMERS
> Please DO NOT update your consoles firmware to version 3.1e online,
> or update from the following games:
> •	Wii Sports (newer version with modification disclaimer on the reverse)
> ...



i've already updated with super mario galaxy PAL version but so far i've yet to see any problems :S all my games seem to work fine?


----------



## jplboss (Nov 15, 2007)

if i try to play without updating the wiikey does it break the wii or something else ?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jplboss @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> if i try to play without updating the wiikey does it break the wii or something else ?



you will simply get a error message saying "unauthorized device detected" and the game won't start.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jplboss @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> if i try to play without updating the wiikey does it break the wii or something else ?



if you don't update, you won't be able to play mario galaxy, why would you not update? I've updated my wii just now and it's fine, updated to 3.1 now.

As for Jalaneme's post about not updating, I think they're probably confused as many have already updated and not suffered from the inability to play games anymore


----------



## jplboss (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jplboss @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if i try to play without updating the wiikey does it break the wii or something else ?
> ...





so the wii still working ?

and then i just have to update the wiikey to let SMG work ?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jplboss @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jplboss @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> ...



even if you update the wiikey you still need to run the game update to play the game


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> As for Jalaneme's post about not updating, I think they're probably confused as many have already updated and not suffered from the inability to play games anymore



yeah i'm thinking the same because if this was true there would be loads of topics on gba temp about this problem.


----------



## LaGzoR (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello,

I have a *Wiinja v1* 
Super Mario Galaxy will work on my WII?
WiiBrickBlocker v1.3 will not delete the uptade ?
Please advise me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(LaGzoR @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a *Wiinja v1*
> Super Mario Galaxy will work on my WII?
> ...


I have a *Wiinja v1*.... laying on my desk while my wiikey play the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's no way any modification will allow you to play a SMG-like protected game on this chip.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Nov 15, 2007)

Not much of a chance I'll be running this on WiiD is there?


----------



## KriX (Nov 15, 2007)

works fine for me on my PAL Wii with Wiinja Deluxe update to firmware 4


----------



## Serpent01 (Nov 15, 2007)

I need help.

The problem is that i dont have a clue what type of mod i have inside my wii becouse the person who sold me t wii to me never told me.Is it possible to check what mod i have?

When i put SMG in i get the "unauthorized device detected" message


----------



## buontempone (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(MagNetCZ @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Not much of a chance I'll be running this on WiiD is there?



That's a one-million euros question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a Wiid too and i still haven't tested it, but i think it will not work. Hope Team WiiD will do something, i like their chip a lot ( perfect for GC games of all sorts ) and i'd hate to change it


----------



## Seger (Nov 16, 2007)

I got a scare the other night...
Pal wii 3.0, wiikey 1.9b
The MP3 update stated that if i had a chip i would do something but what the heck... i did the update... no prob.
The same with SMG, did the update....  oooooops the SMB wouldnt start
said I have some sort of chip or something...
I cryed like a little girl till I tryed MP3, it worked so the chip didnt get wasted nor the wii... burning 1.9g now... hoping for some SMG later...
cheers


----------



## Legoblokje (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

I have wiikey firmware 1.9b and a pal wii with firmware 3.1E so can i play the SMG?
and i would not double channels!!.

so is it possible?


----------



## zanysmash (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Legoblokje @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have wiikey firmware 1.9b and a pal wii with firmware 3.1E so can i play the SMG?
> and i would not double channels!!.
> ...



You'll never get double channels if you update your Wii with a game that is from the same region
(eg: PAL Wii -> PAL game => No duplicate channels)


----------



## Yosti (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Legoblokje @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have wiikey firmware 1.9b and a pal wii with firmware 3.1E so can i play the SMG?
> and i would not double channels!!.
> ...



And you need to update your wiikey to 1.9g


----------



## Serpent01 (Nov 17, 2007)

I try and update my wiikey but i get an error message.

It says
"ERROR: Test Failed!
check your connections and try agian"


----------



## sekhu (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Serpent01 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> I try and update my wiikey but i get an error message.
> 
> It says
> "ERROR: Test Failed!
> check your connections and try agian"



your wiikey is poorly soldered and can't update, get it checked by a professional and have it resoldered if needs be. could be a loose wire, could be dislodged, you won't know till you get it checked


----------



## evilguy (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm having trouble running this game..
I have d2ckey chip, and I cant run this game neither with Pal version or NTSC version. I get the "unauthorized device detected"" message maybe its because my wii is semi-bricked?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(evilguy @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> I'm having trouble running this game..
> I have d2ckey chip, and I cant run this game neither with Pal version or NTSC version. I get the "unauthorized device detected"" message maybe its because my wii is semi-bricked?



what makes you think your wii is semi bricked? and are you sure you have a d2ckey as SMG is supposed to work out of the box with it without problem. Could be a possible issue with the soldering.


----------



## evilguy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm cause I cant get into settings and Originally I had NTSC WII and now some ntsc games doesnt work for me and all the pal games that I tried worked well... 
do you think its a problem with the soldering? cause I ran on this machine probably dozens of games before and never had a problem with them.. =\


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there any way I can get the NTSC save to work with an official PAL copy of the game?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Thax @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Is there any way I can get the NTSC save to work with an official PAL copy of the game?



no


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Thax @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way I can get the NTSC save to work with an official PAL copy of the game?
> ...



fuck.

That's really annoying, ah well just start again I will...


----------



## Matty (Nov 18, 2007)

Its the Game german too and can i play my NTSC-Save games as well with the PAL-Version?!


----------



## Seger (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Seger @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> I got a scare the other night...
> Pal wii 3.0, wiikey 1.9b
> The MP3 update stated that if i had a chip i would do something but what the heck... i did the update... no prob.
> The same with SMG, did the update....Â oooooops the SMB wouldnt start
> ...



Jupp 1.9g and 13 hours later, 60 stars and 1 happy guy...
Works like a charm... and ive done the internet update too.. no probs there


----------



## phazer (Nov 19, 2007)

Does it work with Chiip or OpenWii?
Can ne1 confirm, please?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 19, 2007)

i heard some ppl have random freezing anyone ever have that ?


----------



## s!em (Nov 19, 2007)

wiikey 1.9g + SMG PAl = A holy working game


----------



## Matty (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Matty @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Its the Game german too and can i play my NTSC-Save games as well with the PAL-Version?!



hmmm.??.. anyone tried this?


----------



## Madaboeinie (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm new to the forum but i'm reading the site since the fuz about Mario Galaxy began ( great site actually ). The point is i've got a non upgradable modchip in my Wii but the guy who installed it sold the chip under a different name ( don't have a clue what the actual chip is ). I really wanna play Super Mario Galaxy so i was planning to buy it. But does the actual retail game work on my modded Wii or does it still detect my modchip? ( like it did with the WiiZARD release ) No use of buying this game if it doesn't work. Hope someone can help me with this.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Madaboeinie @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Hey guys, i'm new to the forum but i'm reading the site since the fuz about Mario Galaxy began ( great site actually ). The point is i've got a non upgradable modchip in my Wii but the guy who installed it sold the chip under a different name ( don't have a clue what the actual chip is ). I really wanna play Super Mario Galaxy so i was planning to buy it. But does the actual retail game work on my modded Wii or does it still detect my modchip? ( like it did with the WiiZARD release ) No use of buying this game if it doesn't work. Hope someone can help me with this.



if it's the same region as your wii, it will play normally with a bought original


----------



## Madaboeinie (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the fast reply. My Wii is PAL and I live in Holland so the game is PAL as well.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 25, 2007)

an anyone help me? i'm trying to find the location of this place in the game, (first part of the video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev0865tEeyY

but i am just getting into dead ends, google brings up nothing, and i can't find the location on youtube either, i've tried all the faqs out there and there is no mention of this location, i know i've been there before but i just can't remember the location anymore, it's doing my head in!

i really want to find it so i can complete my video today.


----------



## BigX (Dec 6, 2007)

tested with Chiip v0.9.1
The original disc is working, but running a backup is giving me a "Error 0001 - foobar device attached" (don't remember the correct wording)


----------



## Slipurson (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> an anyone help me? i'm trying to find the location of this place in the game, (first part of the video)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev0865tEeyY
> 
> ...



The first place that looks similar to that is in the orange pipe on the first planet.. the place that comes to mind for me with that place is in the Battle Rock Galaxy on a small peanutshaped planet with the same rolling thingies on it.. tho i am not 100% sure.. have to check it out.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 12, 2008)

I've actually found some real starbits.  Wonder if I eat enough I'll explode and turn into a planet.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 12, 2008)

my sister tried them lol!

don't worry, your inhabitants won't annoy you for long lol


----------

